# AutoMate; una aplicacion Android



## Scooter (Abr 23, 2015)

No se muy bien si esto cae aquí o en otro sitio, pero bueno.

Están desarrollando una aplicación para android llamada AutoMate que es básicamente un launcher para usar con comodidad un tablet o teléfono android en el coche como carputer o similar.

Si os interesa hay que apuntarse al círculo de G+ para pasar a ser betatester y probarlo.

También andaba dándole vueltas a hacer "la parte de atrás", es decir, un circuito con un alimentador de 5V u cuatro amplificadores de 20 o 40 W para tener el equipo completo.
También se podría hacer con facilidad un panel frontal con mandos físicos, botones, encoders para manejar el engendro.


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 23, 2015)

scooter, es esta la aplicacion...??
ya me inscribi en G+

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.llamalab.automate&hl=es


----------



## analogico (Abr 23, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Están desarrollando una aplicación para android llamada AutoMate que es básicamente un launcher para usar con comodidad un tablet o teléfono android en el coche como carputer o similar.
> .



no se  que tendra que ver esa aplicacion con un carputer 

no le encuentro ni las camaras con lineas de guia
ni la interfaz de carputer


----------



## STK (Abr 23, 2015)

suena interesante, haber que sale, pero no entendi muy bien para que sirve


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2015)

Perdón por no haber puesto un enlace "decente":
http://www.androidpit.es/automate-aplicacion-android-auto-gratis-coche


De momento es un launcher especifico para coche; permite hacer y recibir llamadas, gps, mp3, radio... Pero están trabajando en él.

Si a eso se le añade algo de electrónica, me parece que sale algo decente.
Por ejemplo, un alimentador de 5V 2A, un amplificador 4x20 o 4x40W, un frontal con unos cuantos botones que lancen aplicaciones, unos mandos para subir y bajar volumen, pasar canciones...
Cosas sencillas.

Para las cámaras, ponemos unas cuantas ipcam pequeñas y baratas en las cuatro esquinas , un switch con WiFi, y un programa para ver ipcams...


----------



## STK (Abr 24, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Perdón por no haber puesto un enlace "decente":
> 
> 
> 
> De momento es un launcher especifico para coche; permite hacer y recibir llamadas, gps, mp3, radio... Pero están trabajando en él




aaah, ya voy entendiendo, entonces como lo vayan desarrollando me imagino que ya hasta se podra controlar las luces alarma seguros vidrios y de mas menesteres?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2015)

No se hasta adonde puedan llegar.
Se puede poner un obd bluetooth y con android ver cosas del motor y del coche

De momento a día de hoy es un autoradio "con posibles":
-teléfono
-gps
-mp3
-radio
Eso ya está, pero si se le añaden mas cosas...


----------

